# Win 8 -> Win 7



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,

I have a Windows 8 machine which I cannot stand to use. I loved Windows 7 and as a result, wish to 'downgrade' to that.

* My machine is a HP Pavilion G6 *

I am well up on installing operating systems and have gotten to the point where I am prompted to choose to which drive / partition I want it to go (see attached image).

I am presented with quite a few partitions and am not sure what they are all for. The partition I planned to install Windows 7 to is the one highlighted in the image (Partition 4 - 676.4GB). When selecting this partition, the "Windows cannot be installed to..." text comes up at the bottom (as it does for all other partitions) and clicking that shows the information box "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. The selected disk is of the GPT partition style."

Can someone please tell me what I should do to get around this? I was thinking of formatting the drive and removing all partitions via another computer, but I am worried that maybe this is something that the BIOS itself is causing, in which case I would lose Windows 8 and not be able to install Windows 7 in its place at all?

Thanks very much in advance,

Al


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Before you do anything...

Full model number of your laptop?


----------



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

G6-2332SA


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

HP only provides drivers for Windows 8 and not Windows 7. Downgrading for you is not an option.

Have you tried to get Windows 8.1? That fixes most of the complaints that people were having.


----------



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

You are telling me that there are no drivers at all for Windows 7 HP machines? Surely it is possible for this computer to run Windows 7?

I haven't tried the update but I really just want to use something I like.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

HP does not offer drivers for your model PC. They offer Windows 7 drivers for Windows 7 PCs.

Not having drivers and downgrading anyways, is not the best idea. Chances are you won't get any internet.


----------



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

That's...not good news ha. What is different with the new Windows 8 upgrade?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

al_dubley said:


> You are telling me that there are no drivers at all for Windows 7 HP machines? Surely it is possible for this computer to run Windows 7?
> 
> I haven't tried the update but I really just want to use something I like.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



downgrade at your own risk. if the manufacturer does not have drivers, there is always a chance something will not work. 

.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

al_dubley said:


> That's...not good news ha. What is different with the new Windows 8 upgrade?


All the New Stuff in Windows 8.1


----------



## latech15 (Apr 30, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> HP does not offer drivers for your model PC. They offer Windows 7 drivers for Windows 7 PCs.
> 
> Not having drivers and downgrading anyways, is not the best idea. Chances are you won't get any internet.[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just your PC model.

It is also in general for every single PC. If a PC is shipped with Windows 8 or 7 the manufacture typically won't bother with getting drivers for a previous OS.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On top of that, your HDD is initialized GPT using the new UEFI Bios with Safe Boot. You can only install Windows 7 64 Bit. And there are a few steps that make it very difficult. UEFI (Unified Extensible Firmware Interface) - Install Windows 7 with - Windows 7 Help Forums
Being that there are no drivers for Windows 7 for this machine, it's not worth the effort.


----------



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks to u all.

Am I wrong in thinking that HP wouldn't have supplied all the parts and so each component will be used in many different machines / drivers for those will be available on each manufacturer's website? Also, could I not just completely format the hard drive with NTFS and remove all partitions, then install Windows 7?

Can anyone explain in fairly simple terms what GPT, UEFI Bios and Safe Boot are / their advantages / reason for implementation?

I really didn't realise Windows 8 was so much different!

Thanks very much once more.

Al


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Writing a device driver is a major task for a skilled programmer and is usually done only by the hardware manufacturer. The current PC market is highly competitive and manufacturers must be very careful about unnecessary expenses. The large majority of people use the OS that comes with a new laptop. In this case, due to the hardware configuration, installing an older OS would be particularly difficult. Writing device drivers for Windows 7 would be a considerable effort with virtually no benefit to the manufacturer.

HP reached the logical conclusion and provided drivers for Windows 8 only.

Bottom line is, no drivers for Windows 7, you cannot use Window 7.


----------



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok I think I understand that. Cheers for clearing it up. I am still inquisitive as to what the three terms meant from my previous post, so anyone who could clear those up would be brilliant!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Safe mode - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

GUID Partition Table - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Unified Extensible Firmware Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll look at those links when I get home but I'm guessing they are going to explain it in way too complicated a manner for my mind ha. It's a good habit that wikipedia has!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

They do a good job at explaining it. You'll at least understand the basic concept of them.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I miss typed one of the differences about Windows 8. I meant *Secure Boot*: What is Microsoft Secure Boot? An IT Definition from the Webopedia Online Dictionary
None the less, it is still not worth the effort to down grade to Windows 7.
If you miss the *Start* button and the look of Windows 7, I suggest you use the Free Classic Shell program.


----------

